# R32 Gtr turbo oil/water pipe



## TJB (Nov 23, 2007)

Wanted.
As title.. probably the same on 33/34 gtr,
identical on front and rear turbos.. just need 1.

Cheers.... Lee.


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

I have those


----------



## TJB (Nov 23, 2007)

Sorted .....thanks.


----------

